# 64 Stingray New Year's Day project



## vastingray (Jan 1, 2016)

Picked this frame up the other day was gonna restore it back to original because it's the rare N code but thought it would be cool to give it that 60s vibe had parts laying around in the garage added the schwinn approved 48 in sissy bar , white smoothie seat scrubbed yellow oval slik and the early stingray springer


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Very Cool indeed Tom !

Mark


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2016)

Whats the rare "N" code, I know M is December ?


----------



## vastingray (Jan 1, 2016)

The N code was only used for a few days in December during the Christmas shutdown


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 2, 2016)

Great collection yea I have a few n code stingrays there scarce ones.


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2016)

Never heard that, someone must have been trying to get some Christmas overtime, and the already locked up the M!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks great! I dig the 48" bar, Schwinn sold that one in their accessories catalog, nice addition to that bike.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks sharp as is.... ad a wham o bar....wheelie all day


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 6, 2016)

................ Wow that looks great ........ Nice collection too ...........


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a question vastingray. Could you verify if that frame has red oxide primer? I have seen quiet a few and have a 1963 middleweight frame that is void of any red primer and I can't see any on your Sting Ray frame.  Thanks..


----------



## vastingray (Jan 7, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I have a question vastingray. Could you verify if that frame has red oxide primer? I have seen quiet a few and have a 1963 middleweight frame that is void of any red primer and I can't see any on your Sting Ray frame.  Thanks..



 I just went out and looked I don't see any red primer just silver which I assume is the base before the candy violet


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2016)

vastingray said:


> I just went out and looked I don't see any red primer just silver which I assume is the base before the candy violet




Thanks for checking! I believe this is the first Violet frame that I have seen that's void of the red oxide primer. Flamboyant Red is the most common color that I've seen without it. Do you have any other 63 or 64's that could also be void of the red primer? I know Schwinn was messing around with different paint methods during this time and the aluminum silver base may have been formulated as a base and a primer. Short lived experiment that some of us have noticed.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 8, 2016)

Very kool. Is that a 67 ss?


----------



## vastingray (Jan 8, 2016)

Darthvader said:


> Very kool. Is that a 67 ss?



Yup it sure is  good eye Frank


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a 67 SS Nantucket blue.


----------



## vastingray (Jan 10, 2016)

Beautiful Frank my favorite chevrolets


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm interested in the poster with the girl in the yellow bikini in the background, looks retro and I haven't run into it before.  Any better pics?  I see you have a smaller photo too.  What's the story?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2016)

GenuineRides said:


> I'm interested in the poster with the girl in the yellow bikini in the background, looks retro and I haven't run into it before.  Any better pics?  I see you have a smaller photo too.  What's the story?




That's Raquel Welsh on a Sting Ray

Emmmm


----------



## Almaguer4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice!  Great find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

